# minor car accident, do we need to replace car seats?



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

DH just got home and told me he'd been rear ended at a junction near home, sounds like it was pretty minor, will we need to replace our car seats?


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

i think the official position is that you have to replace them anytime there's a crash








but since he was rear ended, maybe the other person's insurance would have to pay for the seats?

were the kids in the car at the time of the crash? i'm not sure if that makes a difference or not... hopefully someone more knowledgeable chimes in... i'll be watching!


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

Well, I do know that kids in the car or not has no bearing at all on it, the seat may be damaged anyway.


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

I dont think you would have to for something so minor. Ive even heard that even for some crashes its not necessary, its all circumstantial. I would check with the car seat manufacturer and/or your local CHP office or car seat installation center.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

the manufacturer will tell you to replace. I would, and insurance will pay for it.


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

I just discussed this with DH after I posted, apparently the other person doesn't want to go through insurance, which I'm not comfortable with. We do have her insurance details though, if we do decide to go that route. I got more details of what actually happened, seems like she was already stopped, but somehow her foot slipped off the break and the car crept forward into ours, I suspect we've bumped the car more going over an unexpected pothole, or bumping the curb turning a corner.


----------



## MonAmiBella (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbhf* 
the manufacturer will tell you to replace. I would, and insurance will pay for it.

That's not always the case. We were in an accident last year and because of the speed, amount of damage, and location of collision in relation to the seats we were told by the manufacturers (Britax and Sunshine Kids) that the seats did not need to be replaced.

Your best bet would be to contact the manufacturer and find out what they have to say.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonAmiBella* 
That's not always the case. We were in an accident last year and because of the speed, amount of damage, and location of collision in relation to the seats we were told by the manufacturers (Britax and Sunshine Kids) that the seats did not need to be replaced.

Your best bet would be to contact the manufacturer and find out what they have to say.

Yep. Britax basically said Hell, no. & so did Toyota.

ETA, and so did my insurance co upon reading the police report.


----------



## ErikaG (Nov 12, 2005)

I can't speak for other countries, but in the US, the NHTSA has a set of guidelines for replacing car seats after accidents which some manufacturers adhere to. Other seat makers say that you should replace the seats after any accident (they're more cautious than the NHTSA guidelines.)

The best thing to do is to check with the manufacturer of your car seat...using a seat that's been in an accident if the manufacturer says not to could void your warranty in the event of a serious accident.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The only car seat manufacturers that folllow the NHSTA guidelines are Britax and Sunshine Kids--the rest tell you to replace no matter what. Graco told me to replace my Nautilus, and Evenflo said the same thing about my EFTA, when DH backed into my car in the driveway.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I called Britax after a minor accident and they said it didn't need to be replaced...so I agree to call the manufacturer.


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

Would you believe it, DH got rear ended again today, higher speed this time, he slowed down for something slow in front and the car behind didn't. Yet again, the other driver doesn't want to deal with insurance - but I've pointed out to DH that this would be foolish and this time he believes me! I guess we'll be bringing up the issue of car seats with our insurance and see what they say.


----------



## demottm (Nov 15, 2006)

I have been in this situation and all of the research that I found said that if you can drive away from the crash and no one was injured then you do not need to replace the seats.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *demottm* 
I have been in this situation and all of the research that I found said that if you can drive away from the crash and no one was injured then you do not need to replace the seats.

It really depends on the manufacturer. The only ones who go by the NHSTA guidelines are Britax and Sunshine Kids--all other manufacturers will tell you the seats need to be replaced after any crash.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *demottm* 
I have been in this situation and all of the research that I found said that if you can drive away from the crash and no one was injured then you do not need to replace the seats.

Which research was that? The guidelines from the NHTSA are much more detailed than that; they include what parts of the car are damaged, for example.


----------



## Treece (Apr 5, 2006)

Now, I guess I need to look into this also. Our vehicle was backed into the other day. No one was in it.


----------

